# Boyfriend a pain



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

today he sed to me "i want a small lizard" and he was looking at the anoles i read and heared they very fast and skittish and i told him that. why cant he go for a royal python what i want lol or a male corn so we can breed my female, he sed i dont like snakes GRRR who dont like snakes everyone do lol well hes not having them little lizards. anyone boyfriend or girlfriend a pain and want something totaly different?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah.... mine..... wanted a bloody mangrove snake..... he got his wish..... and its not the best snake to put it polietly lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

it was a toss up between a 6ft mangrove.... or a hatchling false water cobra..... what is it with men and the size of there snake??


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> it was a toss up between a 6ft mangrove.... or a hatchling false water cobra..... what is it with men and the size of there snake??


he wants something small lol normaly i find men wants something big to handle (nothink sick, before anyone say) sick mind. 
but i wouldnt mind if he wanted a snake easy to look after i find fed once a week.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My other half doesn't want any reptile, he also told me I wasn't allowed anymore after I had just 2 Bearded Dragons.. So I just did what any other girl does, ignored him and bought more


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> today he sed to me "i want a small lizard" and he was looking at the anoles i read and heared they very fast and skittish and i told him that. why cant he go for a royal python what i want lol or a male corn so we can breed my female, he sed i dont like snakes GRRR who dont like snakes everyone do lol well hes not having them little lizards. anyone boyfriend or girlfriend a pain and want something totaly different?


 
Hi all,

Why don't you get what you want, and your boyfriend get's what he wants.

You already have a snake??. :snake::snake::snake::snake:

slither61


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

my OH told me off for wanting a common boa hatchling we'd seen, told me i should save my money...





im getting the boa on monday 

LOL
x


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

my oh was not keen on snakes well he was terrified, but was interested in bd's so fair enough we did our research got him his bd then i fell in love i got one too then a rehome but he is happy now and i got off him for christmas and albino royal and a spider royal he adores our spider royal, its about appreciating each others wants, even if we are not so keen, its about give and take. : victory:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Me and my OH are completely different, which is probably why we now have so many animals. He always preferred snakes and I always preferred lizards and amphibians. 

But now I think the snakes are great and we co-own 4 boas...and I know he secretly loves my Beardies and crestie  A few weeks ago he bought me two anoles and then at hamm he spent a fortune on a new beardie for me : victory:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes i got a female corn and it would be nice if he had a male or a royal python lol i will let him have what he wants but he will be buying me a male snake for my b-day lol ill make him.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

why dont you let him get some anoels there cheap easy to keep and look quite nice in a tank, my O/H wanted some so he did and i wanted a royal so i got a royal compramise! (spelling crap sorry i am not on firefox at moment)


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's all about compromise 

When I met my bloke he'd never had any pets since a cat as a child. We now have four fishtanks, three praying mantids, thai stick insects, a dartfrog tank in progress, a cornsnake, a kenyan sand boa and plans to get a steel shelving rack for loads more reptiles!
He gets giddy over going toad tracking and is even volunteering at my workplace on his days off!
The compromise comes in deciding what to have! but I'm sure you can come to some sort of arrangement


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky in that my partner is happy to let me get on with it. I think he'd quite like spiders, which I'm not keen on but as long as I don't have to touch them he can have them.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

MY OH isnt interested in my snakes at all. he pretends to be lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

my misus dont want any, oh well shes outtaluck!
collections growing by the day


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> today he sed to me "i want a small lizard" and he was looking at the anoles i read and heared they very fast and skittish and i told him that. why cant he go for a royal python what i want lol or a male corn so we can breed my female, he sed i dont like snakes GRRR who dont like snakes everyone do lol well hes not having them little lizards. *anyone boyfriend or girlfriend a pain and want something totaly different*?


yep, your boyfriends girlfriend :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine is far too into turtles, ok I admit I have a little yellow bellied slider called spot, hes a cuite but ones enough for me, I want lots of snakes but he isnt that keen!


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

In our house we have the constant arguement Lizards vs Snakes, he has a bosc and i have snakes. He wants another monitor lizard and i want to get more carpet pythons. We dont have space for both!! 
Though I have three snakes now and a soon to be empty hatchling set up when i move the BRB into the new viv, so looks like i win again!! lol
Would be so much easier if he liked small lizards... but no has to be the big ones!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i like big lizards and big snakes

and luckily for me
my boyfriend goes along with that
although i do want a royal
and he wants a white throat monitor

so we're fighting to the death over that one 
x


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

oh well it isnt just me and him. he sed the other day i dont want them now ... :bash: and today he sed he wants them again... he isnt have any now. and my b-day in june i asked him what he is getting me. he asked me i sed a baby corn snake or a tattoo lol and he dont like me having tattoos so i think the corn snake


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tell him to get a leopard gecko if he still wants a lizard... fantastic animals I must say! so much personality :no1:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm single and live on my own so i don't have this problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:! Though i do have to TRY limit masel due to money and space and council!I've stopped telling my mum and my sis if i plan on getting anything else or i get the "what do you need that for" or "you've already got three geckos you don't need anymore" they both think im mental getting a T!My gran died a few weeks ago and mum has said me and ma sis will be getting some cash at some point but im not actually allowed my cash coz mum doesn't trust me so i've asked if she'll buy me a snake as im wanting a royal python but not sure she's up for it i've also told her im wanting couple of wooden vivs for ma leos!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

my OH likes lizards, I like snakes.
We leave each others animals alone. It's for the best.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My partner likes boids - big, heavy, chunky-bodied boids. And he inexplicably likes getting ADULT boids with apparently-good temperaments (and trusting that the temperament at the shop or show is what it'll be like when you get it home)... because he prefers animals that have proven they're completely healthy and feeding, and which are, if we plan to breed, ready to go.

I like colubrids - slender, pretty-coloured, sleek snakes. And I vastly prefer getting young ones - either hatchlings or grown-on youngsters - so that I can learn what their temperaments are like from when they're small enough not to do more than make me jump when they strike.

We have compromised. I get the colubrids I want, he gets the boids he wants; we agree that we don't pay money for TINY hatchlings and we also agree that snakes that have the potential to get big and bite hard will be bought as juveniles instead of as adults.


----------

